# Hoyt Faktor



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

anyone getting the hoyt faktor? This bow will probably fit my price range a lot better than the carbon spyder so I think I'm either going to end up with a 2013 spyder or a Faktor if it shoots better than the spyder. 

I'm also really curious about the new cams.

saw this video today on the hoyt faktor


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

loving the look of the faktor. just dont know if its goin to be enough to make me off what i have now.


----------



## CAH2873 (Mar 2, 2013)

Has anyone heard of the price for the Faktor? Faktor Turbo?


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

i think map was 899$


----------



## hicktownbowman (Jul 14, 2013)

My guess is the Faktor will cost within a hundred dollars of the 2013 spyder retail and the carbon spyder will be within a couple hundred of what the carbon elements retailed.


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

BeastofEast said:


> loving the look of the faktor. just dont know if its goin to be enough to make me off what i have now.


yea the faktor looks sweet really want to shoot one though and compare it to the spyder 30


----------



## backhoe (Jun 13, 2009)

That Faktor looks real hot !!!!! Will look killer in the Blackout ..... Have to shoot one when they arrive :thumbs_up


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Im not sure how much better it can be over my spyder but I'm sure I'll find an excuse to buy one.


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

im diggin the faktor tubro. it will between the faktor turbo and the prime impact


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

backhoe said:


> That Faktor looks real hot !!!!! Will look killer in the Blackout ..... Have to shoot one when they arrive :thumbs_up


yep thinking bout getting the factor 34 in black with green dampner kit. that should look good.


----------



## chip shot (Jan 30, 2010)

I think it's funny that their new innovation is shock rods on the riser lol
I have a spyder and their is no reason to upgrade.
I was hoping for a flex guard or something


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

The 2014 Hoyt line up has a different look, but the specs are the same as 2013 and 2012. I'll shoot the Faktor 34 before I decide if there are any real improvements over the 2013 line. We have yet to get any feedback on the Z5 cams which in my opinion is the only variable in play. I won't buy a new bow based on looks only, I can never see my bow when I shoot anyways.......


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

JasePohl said:


> im diggin the faktor tubro. it will between the faktor turbo and the prime impact


x2 really like the looks of the faktor


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm waiting to try the Faktor Turbo, I might pick up a left over Spyder Turbo depending which shoots better. Just looking at them I like the longer ATA of the Spyder and I kind of like the lines on the Spyder a little better. 
If the Faktor is faster, smoother, holds better, quieter, then I will be going that route.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Man I love this time of year!


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

The Faktor 30 is definitely on my list of bows to test shoot for 2014. I didnt really like the Spyder 30 that much, but I really like the looks of the Faktor. 

I am still waiting for Prime and Mathews to realease there 2014s though. I have a feeling it will be between Hoyt, Mathews, Prime and Elite for me this year.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

If I were in the market for a new bow the Factor 34 and the Factor Turbo would be must shoot for me. I think a 33" ATA bow is a good compromise for my draw length, so if I could get by with the 6"BH I would go with the Turbo. I'll bet the Carbon Spyders are awesome, but they are a little out of my price range.


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

If someone puts their hands on a Faktor 34 can you measure from the riser even with the sight mounting holes to the buss cable? I have one on order and and want to see if a perry no peep will fit it. I need to know the distance between the riser and the buss cable. Thanks.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

psychobaby111 said:


> Man I love this time of year!


I hate this time of year! It only ends up costing me money. However, I do not see my S30 going anywhere. I really love this bow. I know, famous last words that I have said many times. This year I think I mean it.


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

_FAKTOR TURBO for me, It's so darn good looking !!!_ _In Black Out ..._


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Would love to shoot the faktor 30 and turbo. Very interested in both of them. I would like to feel the draw cycle. Hoyt is claiming a smoother cycle with more let off. If this is the case, I will likely own one soon. I really like the draw cycle & valley on my Vector Turbo


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

psychobaby111 said:


> Man I love this time of year!


me to its almost like christmas


----------



## Dbery (May 7, 2008)

Price I got was 949.00 .


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Dbery said:


> Price I got was 949.00 .


Was hoping it would be a little cheaper than that :sad:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I am looking But have not shot it yet


----------



## thegwh3 (Jun 14, 2011)

I ordered my new Faktor Turbo last week. Ordered Black Out with the American Heritage graphic, its going to look sweet. Pro shop told me it was going to be first week of December getting it in.


----------



## excaliber (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a Spyder 34 and it's by far the best shooting bow I've ever shot. Is the Faktor 34 better? If it is it's a heck of a bow. I'll wait another 4 or five years before I need to look at another bow. The Spyder 34 is that good.


----------



## CTS (Jul 14, 2005)

Guess I will be waiting till these start showing up used. The local archery shop said $999 for the 30 and $1050 for the 34 a little rich for me.


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

I love my Faktor that I got last Monday. I think they improved the draw and valley with the Z5 cam over the previous couple of cam designs. First Hoyt that I have ever owned even though I shoot the new ones some every year. Since I cam over to the Dark Side, where are the milk and cookies?


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

$949 is very steep though. Can be had for $849 and about $50 off that around here.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

shot the faktor and the carbon syder. the faktor draw for me was a bit smother then the carbon. only for the reason i thought the draw was stiffer on the carbon spyder maybe due to the riser. letoff was nice on both bows with the new cams. however the shot is what seperates the 2. the faktor did have slightly more hand shock then the carbon spyder. with a sabilizer though i think it wouldnt be noticeable. looks, im gonna have to give it to the faktor. i just didnt like the pse like emblem on the carbon spyder, other then that it is definately a sweet looking bow. pictures do neither of the bows justice!


----------



## Bluetuna78 (Nov 23, 2013)

I recently shot the Hoyt Faktor and was very impressed with the smooth draw, easy valley and quiet release. I'm a 28" draw and @ 60 lbs. the bow was easy to pull and let down. I've been a diehard Mathews fan and I was certain my next bow was going to be the creed or chill however, the Faktor won me over. I shot the Faktor 30 and I'm wondering if anyone can comment on the 34"? The 30 almost seemed too short and maybe the 34 would have a slightly better angle/draw? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

What's the holding weight for the faktor? anyone know?


----------



## badbassn (Sep 21, 2013)

Felt like a tuning fork to me


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

I shot the Faktor 30 at Scheels today. The draw cycle was smooth with a very small hump at the end of the cycle. The back wall was solid and harder than I remember from previous Hoyt bows I owned. The bow holds well in the hand and feels right. I love my Elite Hunter, but it may become my backup bow. SRM


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

badbassn said:


> Felt like a tuning fork to me


Lol.


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

I am going to shoot a Faktor Turbo sometime. If its anything like the Spyder 34 I shot, I won't be buying one.


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

Khunter said:


> I'm waiting to try the Faktor Turbo, I might pick up a left over Spyder Turbo depending which shoots better. Just looking at them I like the longer ATA of the Spyder and I kind of like the lines on the Spyder a little better.
> If the Faktor is faster, smoother, holds better, quieter, then I will be going that route.


then you will be buying one! they are quieter, hold better, and they are so smooth! faster....don't know, as fast I would say for sure...and they look so much better. I think the spyder is one of the ugliest bows I have ever seen, and I love the look of most hoyts.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

HOYT'n em! said:


> then you will be buying one! they are quieter, hold better, and they are so smooth! faster....don't know, as fast I would say for sure...and they look so much better. I think the spyder is one of the ugliest bows I have ever seen, and I love the look of most hoyts.


I have a Faktor Turbo on order but I keep hearing that apples to apples, the RKT cams are about 10-12fps faster than the new Z5 cams. Hope it isn't true. I have a Spyder Turbo, I won't be surprised if the F-Turbo is quieter and smoother but I will be surprised if it holds better and shocked if it's faster.


----------



## rodshoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

just got my new factor 30 two days ago and I must say hoyt has knocked it out of the park with this one... totally balanced in your hand at full draw and dead on target . I had hunted with the vector turbo the last two years and I wanted a shorter bow for treestand use and I figured I would lose a little speed man was I wrong ! with the factor #2 cam 28 inch draw 70 lds and 373 grain carbon express maxima red arrow 307 fps chrono... my vector turbo wasn't that fast... check this bow out


----------



## rodshoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

I loved the rkt cams in my turbo,, but trust me the z5 cams are not slower... I went from the vector turbo to the factor 30 and gained about 5 fps,,


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a hard time believing that the Vector turbo is slower than the Faktor 30 considering the Z5 cam supposedly draws smoother with more valley. At 373 gains 28 inch draw 70 lbs 307 fps, that's like 340 fps IBO. That's fast, a little too fast.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

As with all Hoyt's if you move to the smaller cam vs the bigger (#2 vs #3) you usually gain some speed and lose a little bit of valley and smoothness. I've just heard that apples to apples, like a Faktor 34 #2 cam vs Spyder 34 #2 cam, the Faktor is slower, smoother and quieter. Again this is just what I've heard but it is from someone who has handled and set up quite a few.


----------



## rodshoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

yes its true go by by your local shop and shoot them.. unless I got some special super bow.. I loved my vector turbo but this faktor smokes it in everyway.. I have noticed that I am getting about 5 fps than anyone I have saw on youtube testing this bow.


----------



## rodshoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

also I didn't buy this bow for its speed the speed I am getting is just a plus... wait till you shoot one . when I was having mine set up I was nocking arrows.. and wait till you see how balanced and on target it is at full draw...


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

mongopino915 said:


> I have a hard time believing that the Vector turbo is slower than the Faktor 30 considering the Z5 cam supposedly draws smoother with more valley. At 373 gains 28 inch draw 70 lbs 307 fps, that's like 340 fps IBO. That's fast, a little too fast.


The thing is he has 5" less ATA with the Faktor 30" vs the Vector Turbo all other things being equal a shorter bow is faster. The reason I sold my Vector Turbo and kept my Vector 32 was there was only 4-5fps difference in speed between the two, same cam, same mod setting, same poundage. There was only 3" of ATA difference between the those two bows. it is quite possible with a full 5" difference in ATA and only 3/4" difference in brace height the Faktor 30 with an ATA of 30 inches rated at 332 fps ATA is just as fast or even faster than a 35" ATA Vector Turbo rated at a 340 IBO.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Well regardless of speed, which I never check, I'm loving mine. Great shooting bow.
View attachment 1816309
View attachment 1816310
View attachment 1816311


----------



## rodshoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

thanks for your comments.... this bow is truly smoking arrows,,, also I shot carbon express blue streak arrow and it shot 317 fps.. I used to hunt with blue streaks when I had the crx 32 a few years back. by my math the ibo of this bow should be around 338-342


----------



## frosty13xs (Jul 13, 2010)

What's the price on the faktor30 I was told 799.99


----------



## wgvtheduke (Jan 18, 2008)

BeastofEast said:


> shot the faktor and the carbon syder. the faktor draw for me was a bit smother then the carbon. only for the reason i thought the draw was stiffer on the carbon spyder maybe due to the riser. letoff was nice on both bows with the new cams. however the shot is what seperates the 2. the faktor did have slightly more hand shock then the carbon spyder. with a sabilizer though i think it wouldnt be noticeable. looks, im gonna have to give it to the faktor. i just didnt like the pse like emblem on the carbon spyder, other then that it is definately a sweet looking bow. pictures do neither of the bows justice!


X2 I thought the Faktor was much smoother on the draw.....both have great solid back walls....I just ordered the Faktor in blackout...


----------



## esco35m (Dec 20, 2013)

frosty13xs said:


> What's the price on the faktor30 I was told 799.99


I purchased my last weekend. They wanted 899.99 but I received a 90.00 military discount. Final price was $809.99 and a really happy customer!


----------



## m_carlisle (Dec 3, 2013)

at my dealer faktor 30 $900 faktor turbo and 34 $950 and 2013 spyder 30 was $900 also... so no brainer for me... ordered a faktor turbo... z5 cam feels super super smooth... carbon spyder was around $1400-$1500... would love one but just too much right now... and i love the look of the new faktors!


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

I liked the z5 cam over the rkt cam just a bettter feel maybe not as fast but real close the shop I go to has the faktor 30 for 799 the 34s 819 turbos 819 cs30 1199 didn't have the cs34 or cs turbos


----------



## Momentum (Oct 20, 2013)

Best bow from Hoyt for 2014 hands down.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Found Faktor 30's for $780 three hours from me. I will be making the trip soon and bringing one home! Going to go with the Blackout and orange accessories.


----------



## CbDoc23 (Jan 2, 2014)

Shot the Faktor 30 yest at 29" draw, 60lbs… smooth as butter and no vibration at all without a stabilizer. Read some reviews about a vibration and this was deff not present on the one I shot. However, it was obvious on the 2013 spider which you could feel rather easily after shooting the CS30 and Faktor 30. As for CS30 vs Faktor. Honestly, the Faktor impressed me more. Yes it is slightly heavier but most of the difference was in just holding it and obviously a carbon bow is gonna feel different. Once you were drawing both I think the Faktor pulled ahead. Thus, not worth the price difference IMO. Only question now is to see how 70lbs feels because 60lbs was nothing on that new z5 cam. In the end, it was a head to head battle between the Creed XS vs. the Faktor 30. Ended up being a Hoyt guy.


----------



## smokineleven (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you guys for all the Positive feedback i will be ordering a Faktor 34 now for sure.


----------



## Big Typicals (Feb 5, 2012)

What's everyone seeing new faktors for at their shops, now that the nitrums are out?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Big Typicals said:


> What's everyone seeing new faktors for at their shops, now that the nitrums are out?


Not sure about shops but I have seen them cheap on here. New in the box for $600.


----------



## Leftydave (Mar 10, 2008)

I would love to find one for that price. they don't last long that's for sure


----------

